# Bianchi 2010



## Tutor (Jul 21, 2009)

BikeRadar has news from Eurobike. Not too much to see, but better than nothing. Maybe there's more?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

It looks like the main website has some pretty nice updates. http://www.bianchi.com/en/products2010/Products_Intro.aspx


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

Are they keeping the T-Cube? I only see the 1885 and Mono-Q in the "b4p" category.

I'm not digging the graphic design as much. The red stripes on the 928 SL are nice and would go well with my current 3T Team decked out Bianchi, but they need more celeste.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Well, that is good news. I don't like any of the 2010 Colnago paint schemes, and now I don't like any of the 2010 Bianchi paint schemes. So, I'll be able to save money in 2010, unless I keep on looking at the Pinarello Dogma 60.1 in black, red, silver, and white. Then, it might get pretty expensive in 2010.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

padawan716 said:


> Are they keeping the T-Cube? I only see the 1885 and Mono-Q in the "b4p" category.
> 
> I'm not digging the graphic design as much. The red stripes on the 928 SL are nice and would go well with my current 3T Team decked out Bianchi, but they need more celeste.


They're keeping the T-Cube. 

I think the new 928 SL is alright, but the celeste looks more like a 1980's Poison neon green to me, but perhaps it's just the lighting.


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

Ah, I did see that one... and I thought the same about the way it shows up. I thought it might have been just my monitor, maybe it's just a bad photograph.

Well, if they're keeping the T-cube, that's good news... hopefully they'll reveal it soon (or keep the current colors?)


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

not so thrilled by the new nove due otto.

I prefer mine with the 3k waving and less colors

If they put out a full celeste one I'd think about upgrading.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'm a little surprised with the weight of it compared to last year's 928 SL and it's only about 5g lighter than something with a very light seat post.


----------



## dismal (Jul 28, 2009)

I wonder if the Dolomiti will be cheaper this year. Isn't Athena a cheaper group than what they had on it before?


----------



## ArmyStrong86 (Apr 24, 2009)

BianchiUSA site now has 2010 models online.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Hmmmmm, this angle/lighting looks a lot better. Still considering this one.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Just a thought:

If Celeste is The Bianchi Color, shouldn't all of thier models be available in Celeste?

I like the red ones, but for many, if it isn't Celeste, it isn't really a Bianchi.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

LostViking, I agree with you but also know that I am obsessive about all things Bianchi. Spend enough time at the local shop and you will realize the average person buying one does not care that much. Average is black/red/white. That customer is choosing between all the brands and celeste is an odd color to many people if you are comparing to Trek/Spe/Cann. At the top, RC, all frames should be celeste based. Continue the romance of Coppi on the road, track and cross. What other brand has the trademark color? Merckx Orange, Saronni Red Colnago, Gios Blue. Seeing so many black carbon bikes on a ride is like 10 years ago when everyone was on Litespeed, Merlin ti. Bring back color... as long as it is celeste.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

I was never a Bianchi fan, but the new Infinito has me thinking. Even in the Celeste color. Looks gorgeous with Athena. Would love to see some real life photos of this bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

When I was racing (long long ago) we referred to Bianchi color as "Seagull Sh*t Green"


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

I actually think (not that anyone cares) that the celeste color on the older smaller steal tubes looks sharp, especially when mixed in with a little chrome. It's when there's too much on the larger, whacked out shapes of carbon that it begins to look a little...I don't know...tacky?

But hey, to each his own, right?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*How much Celeste is in your wallet?*



The Weasel said:


> I was never a Bianchi fan, but the new Infinito has me thinking. Even in the Celeste color. Looks gorgeous with Athena. Would love to see some real life photos of this bike.:thumbsup:


The Infinito looks to be a sweet bike, but expensive.

I'm considering the 1885 Alu Carbon Veloce (sug. retail $2,299,00) - a little closer to my price-range.

Going to take a look tommorrow...


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

LostViking said:


> The Infinito looks to be a sweet bike, but expensive.
> 
> I'm considering the 1885 Alu Carbon Veloce (sug. retail $2,299,00) - a little closer to my price-range.
> 
> Going to take a look tommorrow...


Honestly, I don't understand the $1,500 difference between the Ultegra and Athena versions. All other specs are the same, including the wheels. Is an 11 speed Athena that much better/lighter? I don't think the value of the dollar vs. the euro can possibly explain that amount. Any ideas? It's ridiculous really.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The Weasel said:


> Honestly, I don't understand the $1,500 difference between the Ultegra and Athena versions. All other specs are the same, including the wheels. Is an 11 speed Athena that much better/lighter? I don't think the value of the dollar vs. the euro can possibly explain that amount. Any ideas? It's ridiculous really.


Add a couple hundred more to that $1,500 and you can buy yourself an entire Super Record 11 groupo. If there is that large of a difference between the two bikes with the only difference being the groupo, something is definitely screwed up. FYI - Campy 11 anything isn't worth that much more than its next Shimano Rival (e.g., Super Record 11 is not worth $1,500 more than Dura Ace just because of that extra cog). I love Campy, but I don't have a clue what the big deal about 11 speeds is.


----------



## 4cmd3 (Jul 14, 2007)

Ah I found the "suggested" retail prices...
http://www.bianchiusa.com/10-bicycles/10-c2c/10-c2c-infinito/10-c2c-infinito-athena.html

How do the real world prices tend to compare?

What are the odds of finding these in Canada?
(Hahahahahahaahah... right....)


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Hard to say. Kinda depends on the dealer since there aren't fixed prices. Given my store loyalty, my shop cuts me a decent deal and I've never had to pay anything close to MSRP.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

LostViking said:


> The Infinito looks to be a sweet bike, but expensive.
> 
> I'm considering the 1885 Alu Carbon Veloce (sug. retail $2,299,00) - a little closer to my price-range.
> 
> Going to take a look tommorrow...


Went in and looked, but fell in love with a pristine 2005 928 carbon-lugged frame, in my size (61cm - hard to find) that was just hanging there. Decided to have the shop build up a full-carbon/campy chorus bike for me using that frame and a 2007 drivetrain - should come in at about what I was going to pay for a new non-carbon or partial carbon bike.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

LostViking said:


> Went in and looked, but fell in love with a pristine 2005 928 carbon-lugged frame, in my size (61cm - hard to find) that was just hanging there. Decided to have the shop build up a full-carbon/campy chorus bike for me using that frame and a 2007 drivetrain - should come in at about what I was going to pay for a new non-carbon or partial carbon bike.


Yep, sometimes NOS is better than the brand new model year stuff at the same price point. I've bought some really nice stuff that is a year or two NOS and I don't think there is any sacrifice in technology compared to what I could have received in the current model year for the same amount of money.


----------

